# I need a good 18,000 or 18,500 BTU window a/c Unit.



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Any recommendations?

I'd like to keep it to brands I have "heard of".

The only one I refuse to buy is Frigidaire (long story).

18,000 BTU and above are all 220 volt right? It seems that way at least.

GE seem to be a little pricier than the rest - worth it?
This is one of the GE ones I was looking at: http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/GE-AED18DN-18-000-BTU-Room-Air-Conditioner/5967390/product.html


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a white/westinghouse window unit that I've had for 15 or more years, and it's still going strong. It's not a 220 though, but it cools our entire home with the help of a couple of fans to move the air where we need it.

DM


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

CoconutPete said:


> GE seem to be a little pricier than the rest - worth it?
> This is one of the GE ones I was looking at...


You're getting into the mini-split price range.
Spend a few dollars more and gain a window.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

TarheelTerp said:


> You're getting into the mini-split price range.
> Spend a few dollars more and gain a window.


I'm sorry I'm gonna need you to expand on that.... I'm not following :huh:

EDIT: Nevermind, I just google image'd what you were talking about.

Eventually the whole house will have central air but it is more involved and more $ than I can commit right now. It's window unit or nothing for this summer.

Dangermouse: How many sq ft? I'm looking for this thing to cool my downstairs - around 800 sq ft between the rooms.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Almost double that. Around 1,500 + sq'. 

It's in a north window, (shade all day) and we only need it a few times a year. I insulated the heck out of this place.

DM


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

It will go in a north facing window also. I wish I could say my place was well insulated. The walls I have had open are but the rest ... not so much. I do have a smaller space to cool than you though.

Think I am going to check out the Sears Outlet in the next few days.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

There's only a few manf of room ac anymore so you could end up with a Frigid' style one. don't know anymore who makes what or who's good but that GE looks like a Fedders..some thoughts; better to be a little under than over on btu'. have to push/suck cold air. slide out chassis are better.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I know your againt it but I have a 1000 sq. ft. rental house that I went from window A/C's to a mini split heat pump and the power bill went down more then 50%, plus I can heat and cool with it.
It's installed in the living room and I can barly hear it running when it's on.

Only needed a 20 amp. circut. 

I installed the whole thing myself except for connecting the freon lines.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Joe: I'm not against the split unit, it's just that we plan on doing central air in the near future. With my daughter due any day now it's just not something we feel comfortable laying out the cash for right now, I saw a big window unit as something to get us through this summer.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

CoconutPete said:


> ...it's just that we plan on doing central air in the near future.


I meant to ask this before, but... why?

Unless you already have the (adequate) ductwork in place...
why are you putting central air into an old house in New England?


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

TarheelTerp said:


> I meant to ask this before, but... why?
> 
> Unless you already have the (adequate) ductwork in place...
> why are you putting central air into an old house in New England?


It does get HOT here and sometimes it lasts for weeks.
I have allergies
My wife has allergies
Our daughter who will be joining us anyday will probably have allergies
I LOOOOOVE the feeling of walking from a hot deck into an air conditioned house

:thumbup:


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

CoconutPete said:


> It does get HOT here and sometimes it lasts for weeks.


Right. I get that part. My Q is about limiting yourselves to using *central* AC (unless you already have adequate duct work) for a generally short season of need for the comfort.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Figured I'd update this thread.

I ended up getting an 18,000 BTU Friedrich window unit w/ thermostat, "sweep" function and a remote.

WOW. It's a huge unit, but it sits in a window that faces my neighbors yard so I'm not missing any view. It keeps the entire downstairs of my house a nice 70 degrees even through the heatwave we just had.

The unit goes down to 60 degrees, but I'm not even going to go there, I want to be cool, not COLD!

And Tarheel, to answer your question, I have forced air heat which is why we were considering central air - 3 companies said the ductwork was accurate - but with how well this unit is working I doubt we'll pursue it.


----------



## bubbler (Oct 18, 2010)

CoconutPete said:


> Figured I'd update this thread.
> 
> I ended up getting an 18,000 BTU Friedrich window unit w/ thermostat, "sweep" function and a remote.


I'm looking for a new window a/c unit--how is the noise on this model?

My kitchen & dining room are open to each other, total space is about 20x13 or so. The dining room part opens through a double sized archway to a 15x15 living room. Both living room and kitchen open to the same hallway... all today I'd say it's about 600-700sq-ft to be cooled.

All I have now is a Frigidaire 8000BTU window unit that I had from an apartment I lived at... it's obviously undersized for cooling the area I have now, but to be honest it's been "good enough" even with the 96* temps the last couple of days. 

The trouble is that the thing is unbelievably loud (the fan, not compressor) even at the lowest fan speed. It sounds like a couple of hairdryers running at the same time... It's unbearable really... 

I'd like a mini-split, but the quotes I've received are too--I started getting the quotes last summer and even got a couple last fall... they come in between $3000-4000 for a single zone ~18kBTU unit which is just too high when I could be a window unit for well under $1000. I'm not considering through-wall because I think they look horrible in a single family house and I'd have to re-frame walls.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

By your profile you're an engineer so assume your pretty handy. most of the work installing a mini-split is just grunt work and you should be able to run electric. if you buy the unit, do the install and then have A/C guy come out-connect the precharged unit and make sure all is code you'd save probably half that original quote..you wouldn't have any warranty but with a good unit the comp should last and even with a warranty the labor isn't factory covered anyway. i have a m/s [18000] in LR and with ceiling fan in kitchen it does the downstairs and is extermely quiet and unobtrusive.


----------



## bubbler (Oct 18, 2010)

Jacques said:


> By your profile you're an engineer so assume your pretty handy. most of the work installing a mini-split is just grunt work and you should be able to run electric. if you buy the unit, do the install and then have A/C guy come out-connect the precharged unit and make sure all is code you'd save probably half that original quote..you wouldn't have any warranty but with a good unit the comp should last and even with a warranty the labor isn't factory covered anyway. i have a m/s [18000] in LR and with ceiling fan in kitchen it does the downstairs and is extermely quiet and unobtrusive.


I've thought about doing the mini-split install myself, but from what I've read the brazing is tricky to get right without creating carbon in the lines. 

I've also read that most a/c guys won't touch a new install that isn't from them (though I have no experience with that, so it might be "FUD" from timid DIYers and contractors).

BTW, I'm an electrical engineer, the function of my daily job is about as far removed from HVAC and other construction work as any other job. Theory and practice are two wholly different items for me :yes:


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

If you're not handy, then sure, don't do it. just a thought since mine is great.. but it's just basic handyman stuff [other than running electric]. what's involved is; cutting small hole through wall, attaching support plate to interior wall, hanging the interior unit on support, setting up level surface for cond' unit [precast pad or some such]. the unit comes pre-charged and standard line or special sets, so no soldering involved. if you call around to local servicers with the understanding of exactly what your needs are-pass or fail they get paid-shouldn't have a problem getting someone to connect line set [if you don't want to] start unit and check for proper operation.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Samsung. If you want to come up and pull the unit out of my window, and put in a new window unit, I will call it even. The idiots that put in the orig. window unit cut down the bottom slider frame of the old wood window, you can have it. Mine is only three years old, and is the largest BTU unit for 120vac.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

bubbler said:


> I'm looking for a new window a/c unit--how is the noise on this model?


It's not bad at all - I'd call it a low "hum" or "drone" rather than the higher pitched noise my smaller window unit in the bedroom puts out.

The downstairs of my cape is around 700 sq feet and this unit keeps the whole downstairs nice and cool. We usually keep the house at 72 and when we are not home we just turn the thermostat up to 78 or 79 for my dog.

I was planning on using fans to distribute the cold air more, but the sweep function really does that for me so I haven't used the fans yet.

I bought Friedrich because I noticed every time You walk by a hospital or an old school with a ton of window units they are always Friedrich .... that and the local mom and pop appliance place sells them and they have fantastic service.

I won't buy Frigidaire - AC or any other appliance, I will never give Frigidaire another dime of my money.

$500 for the window unit (give or take)
$150 for a dedicated outlet w/ it's own breaker
= Bulletproof setup, and I'm very happy with it.


----------

